# Suggestions for under-the-seat luggage



## Lydlady (May 2, 2015)

After my recent air travel and stressing over whether or not I would have to check in my carry-on luggage, I have decided to only bring a tote bag or similar item on board that would fit under the seat in front of me. Looking for recommendations.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2015)

I use a Delsey that matches my Helium luggage will support a non-wheeled carry-on, holds a laptop, meds, toiletries and a change or two , but there are lots of choices- like do you want wheels or not? What do you want to have in it? How big is the computer it might hold? Does it need to be be fairly stiff?

I'd go to one or more big luggage sellers like www.ebags.com and enter 'underseat bag' in the search window. There are lots of choices and lots of reviews.

Jim


----------



## Lydlady (May 3, 2015)

Thank you, I'll check out ebags. I prefer one without wheels. I mainly carry an iPad, reading material, a couple medications, some toiletries, etc.


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

I used a non wheeled, green American Tourister bag for YEARS. Every day. I was a long-haul trucker, and used this bag to carry my toiletries and change of clothes and other necessities in and out of hotels and truckstop shower rooms. I used that bag for at least 15 years and it still functions perfectly. No rips, the zippers all work smoothly, the corners are not frayed. I still have it and would still use it traveling, but since retiring I've acquired 'fancier' luggage, but the fancy stuff is no better than that Am. Tourister. Not the lightest, but it's built like a tank! 

I had a big bottle of shampoo rupture in it- so I just emptied the bag, hosed it out,  and ran it through a washer and dryer. It came out good as new.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2015)

I've been using aRick Steves convertable Carry On for the last 20 years.  I've been on some tiny planes and even packed to capacity (but not overstuffed) with a little help from my foot stomping it under the seat, it always fits.  It may even be a little large for what you want.  If you overstuff it, it still fits under most standard (non regional) jets.  It has some structure but if you need padding for the laptop, you would have to provide it with your clothes or jacket.


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I've been using aRick Steves convertable Carry On for the last 20 years.



This is my go-to bag. It's the one Rick Steves lives out of for 6 weeks each summer while producing his TV series, and is the recommended bag for his accompanied trips. Available with or without wheels (with weighs a little more and is a skosh smaller). The bag easily holds more than my 24" Delsey. But to call it an underseat carry-on is a stretch. I'm not sure it would wad up and fit under a CRJ seat with nothing in it. Loaded up and expanded, it doesn't fit carry-on size restrictions (45" combined) and must be checked.

Jim


----------



## Weimaraner (May 3, 2015)

I have a Vera Bradley cargo bag that I love since I fill it up and it's soft sided so it can squish under the seat.  i keep the same type of items and you including snacks, eye mask and blanket for my 7 yo so I like to have it with reach and not above in overhead storage.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2015)

I've fit it under a crj seat in a pinch (I pretty much had no leg room) but usually just have it in the overhead bins where most legal size wheeled carry on's won't fit. It's a huge bag if you only want an ipad, reading material and medication.  I regular sturdy LLbean or american eagle backpack would probably be better.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 3, 2015)

Is there a standard underseat size?  From what I've seen, that space varies considerably on different planes, and often even where you are on the row.  Some have a pretty good amount of space and some have obtrusions from supports for the seats.

For instance, when I bring my laptop bag, sometimes I can fit it longways.  Sometimes it has to go sideways.  Sometimes it has to go up above.

I know there are set sizes that airlines give you for your second carry-on, but I don't think that necessarily correlates with the underseat storage dimensions.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2015)

The dimensions only guarantee that you won't be charged as checked luggage if you bring it to the gate.  If the plane if full and it won't fit under the seat and there is no space above they will gate check your luggage.  A medium to small backpack or medium to small purse is all that I would say would be guaranteed to fit under the seat.


----------



## taterhed (May 3, 2015)

Some useful information; just remember though--if you can cram/confirm it under the seat, you can keep it.  Provided you can get it thru security.

*Delta*

The space under the  seats in Delta 757-300 model plane is 20 inches wide, 17 inches deep  and about 11 inches tall. Delta mandates that baggage brought into a  plane's cabin cannot be more than 22 x 14 x 9 or 45 linear inches.

*American*

The  American 737-800 plane has dimensions of 20 x 17 x 11.75. American does  not require baggage to be a certain size to fit under a seat, however it  does mandate that baggage that goes under a seat must be 45 linear  inches or less.

*Continental*

The  Continental 737-800/900 model planes have a little less space available  directly under the seat, but the airline allows for baggage that is a  little larger, thus causing it to potentially protrude slightly from the  front section under the seat. Continental allows carry-on luggage to be  as large as 51 linear inches. Larger luggage may fit better in an  overhead bin.

*Southwest*

Southwest  Airlines flights may see less carry-on luggage than other airlines due  to the fact that Southwest does not charge customers to check their  luggage. The space under Southwest seats in a 737-800 are 19 inches  deep, 19 inches wide and about 9.5 inches tall. Southwest carry-on  baggage may not be larger than 24 x 16 x 10, but if you are bringing  carry-on baggage that large, you shouldn't expect to be able to place it  under the seat.

*United*

The  United 757-200 plane features an under-the-seat depth of 17 inches, a  height of 10.5 inches and a width of 20 inches. United allows carry-on  baggage to be no larger than 22 x 14 x 9.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2015)

I would buy a TSA approved bag that can go through security, without removing the laptop from the bag:


----------



## uscav8r (May 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I would buy a TSA approved bag that can go through security, without removing the laptop from the bag:



I have a backpack that folds open like this example. It makes things go much quicker, at least domestically! Of course, acceptance in foreign countries is hit or miss.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2015)

It isn't stylish or pretty, but for the last 20 years I've used a standard Jansport backpack I got at Costco. It has lots of pockets for whatever I want to put in it, including my computer and camera. Because it doesn't have a frame I can mash it around to fit whatever space I have under the seat, and it always fits. When exiting the terminal, it rides nicely on my wheeled suitcase. Bonus:  When on vacation, I use it as a day pack for handling the souvenirs and beach gear I want to haul around with me.

I'm SUCH a fashionista. LOL! :hysterical:

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (May 3, 2015)

*It's because the airlines didn't handle it...*



Passepartout said:


> I used a non wheeled, green American Tourister bag for YEARS. Every day. I was a long-haul trucker, and used this bag to carry my toiletries and change of clothes and other necessities in and out of hotels and truckstop shower rooms. I used that bag for at least 15 years and it still functions perfectly. No rips, the zippers all work smoothly, the corners are not frayed. I still have it and would still use it traveling, but since retiring I've acquired 'fancier' luggage, but the fancy stuff is no better than that Am. Tourister. Not the lightest, but it's built like a tank!
> 
> I had a big bottle of shampoo rupture in it- so I just emptied the bag, hosed it out,  and ran it through a washer and dryer. It came out good as new.
> 
> Jim



I'm thinking you treated your own bag with a bit more 'respect' than it might get on an airplane.


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> I'm thinking you treated your own bag with a bit more 'respect' than it might get on an airplane.



Not that one. It MAY have never seen the inside of an airplane-except my own- and certainly has never been checked. But Gawsh, I dragged it through mud and snow and used it as a stool to reach into a high cabinet and wedged it between gallon jugs of oil and jumper cables, and tool boxes and flares and triangles and it's ridden outside in all weather. It's been overstuffed on laundry day at the laundromat, I only buy 'regular' size toiletries, so sometimes they spill. It has pockets for electronics, a padded laptop sleeve, even an open 'belt that slips over a rolling bag's telescoping handle. The $15 I paid to join TUG might have been the best $15 I've spent, but the roughly $30 for that American Tourister was the best $30.

Maybe I'll add to my final instructions for my ashes to be put in that bag enroute to their final disbursement. 

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Not that one. It MAY have never seen the inside of an airplane-except my own- and certainly has never been checked. But Gawsh, I dragged it through mud and snow and used it as a stool to reach into a high cabinet and wedged it between gallon jugs of oil and jumper cables, and tool boxes and flares and triangles and it's ridden outside in all weather. It's been overstuffed on laundry day at the laundromat, I only buy 'regular' size toiletries, so sometimes they spill. It has pockets for electronics, a padded laptop sleeve, even an open 'belt that slips over a rolling bag's telescoping handle. The $15 I paid to join TUG might have been the best $15 I've spent, but the roughly $30 for that American Tourister was the best $30.
> 
> Maybe I'll add to my final instructions for my ashes to be put in that bag enroute to their final disbursement.
> 
> Jim




Wasn't that old TV commercial with the gorilla throwing the suitcase around for American Tourister? Maybe they were on to something. 

Dave


----------



## Pardytime (May 3, 2015)

I use a soft backpack and have never had problems wedging it under the seat, even those with supports in the way, or under less-than-generous window seats.  However, I thought I would mention here that on a 2.5 hour British Airways flight from Rome to London in April, as we were finding our seats on the plane we were told that we could put nothing under the seats, and that all bags had to be put in the overhead bins. No explanation was given. A woman in my row who put her average sized purse under the seat was told by a flight attendant to find space for it above. People were scrambling to find and remove their wallets etc from their carry-on bags and cram into their pants pockets, then to find a space for their carry-on in the overhead bins somewhere, anywhere on the plane.  I am hoping this was an anomaly, but for my next flight, I intend to carry a small, brightly-coloured inner bag that will fit inside the slim pocket in front of my seat, for my wallet, passport, eyeglasses and iPad. Now that I think of it, this might also be handy for flights where the seats are so close together that it is difficult to extract your carry-on bag from under the seat during flight.


----------



## Lydlady (May 3, 2015)

Thank you for all the suggestions! I've been eyeing a Baggallini tote bag which is small enough to fit under the seat, has a padded compartment for my tablet, and gets great reviews.


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions! I've been eyeing a Baggallini tote bag which is small enough to fit under the seat, has a padded compartment for my tablet, and gets great reviews.



Which one? The Alta or Elena ones look good, but I'm a guy. My wife insists on using a tote and while she is digging around in it when whatever she wants has settled to the bottom, or the straps hang up on things under an airplane seat, or stuff spills out, or TSA probes around in it while I go on through with my cross-body courier bag, I stand rolling my eyes. Totes simply make no sense to me. More evidence of the difference between men and women.

I'm kind of a bag junkie. I have tried dozens of them- and the evidence is in my luggage storage room. Still looking for perfection. One that holds whatever I want to have with me, and I can find it.


----------



## Rascalsmom (May 3, 2015)

Hubs has used the same Land's End green backpack for 20 years and it still looks and works great.

Since I have been having back problems I switched out my previous carryon for this one with wheels...
http://www.ebags.com/product/travel...y-on-with-back-up-bag/80526?productid=1029777

It comes with an accompanying plain black bag that can be stacked on top attached to the handle.  I can only recall one time on a small regional jet when it wouldn't fit under the seat in front of me.  I typically travel with camera equipment that can't be gate checked.  Dividing it between the two smaller bags seems to satisfy the airline.


----------



## Lydlady (May 3, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Which one? The Alta or Elena ones look good, but I'm a guy. My wife insists on using a tote and while she is digging around in it when whatever she wants has settled to the bottom, or the straps hang up on things under an airplane seat, or stuff spills out, or TSA probes around in it while I go on through with my cross-body courier bag, I stand rolling my eyes. Totes simply make no sense to me. More evidence of the difference between men and women.
> 
> I'm kind of a bag junkie. I have tried dozens of them- and the evidence is in my luggage storage room. Still looking for perfection. One that holds whatever I want to have with me, and I can find it.



Montreal (they come in other colors)
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...ont608-tm-red-orange-mont608-tm/10261011.aspx


----------



## stmartinfan (May 3, 2015)

I'm a backpack fan, too, especially for longer trips, where it comes in handy as a day pack.  I've even used it as an overnight bag.  I like that it will fit into almost any space, yet still holds a lot.  And it's easier on my back than carrying a tote and is lots lighter.  I normally use a small purse with it.  That way I have my wallet, comb, etc., together in the purse and can easily pull them out and leave the backpack with my family when I want to go to a restroom or nearby shop.


----------

